
AMD 2Q 2020 Earnings Result - marc__1
https://ir.amd.com/news-releases/news-release-details/amd-reports-second-quarter-2020-financial-results
======
nabla9

      Q2 2020 GAAP    AMD      INTC
      ----------------------------
      Revenue        $1.93    $19.7
      Gross Margin   44%       53.3%
      op. income     $0.173    $5.7
      net income     $0.157    $5.1
    
      (billions) 
    

AMD has room to grow.

[https://www.intc.com/investor-relations/investor-
education-a...](https://www.intc.com/investor-relations/investor-education-
and-news/investor-news/press-release-details/2020/Intel-Reports-Second-
Quarter-2020-Financial-Results/)

~~~
ksec
Up ~10% after closing. ~165 P/E, or ~120 Forward P/E.

Relatively little to show for in the Enterprise Market. Considering this
quarter even Intel manage to grow 43% YoY in their DataCenter Market Segment,
AMD with a much better offering, very low Baseline ( Last year it was still
Zen 1 ) only managed to double their EPYC Revenue YoY. AMD claiming they have
finally reached 10% of Server Market Shipment.

It is good, but not good enough. Market seems to be buying Intel is dying
rather than AMD is doing great.

I just hope they have their Zen 3, RDNA2, CDNA all well planned out.

------
marc__1
Revenue was $1.93 billion, up 26 percent year-over-year primarily driven by
higher Computing and Graphics segment revenue. Revenue was up 8 percent
quarter-over-quarter primarily driven by higher Enterprise, Embedded and Semi-
Custom segment revenue.

Computing and Graphics segment revenue was $1.37 billion, up 45 percent year-
over-year and down 5 percent quarter-over-quarter. Revenue was higher year-
over-year driven by strong Ryzen processor sales. The quarter-over-quarter
decline was due to lower graphics processor sales.

For the third quarter of 2020, AMD expects revenue to be approximately $2.55
billion, plus or minus $100 million, an increase of approximately 42 percent
year-over-year and 32 percent sequentially. The year-over-year and sequential
increases are expected to be primarily driven by Ryzen and EPYC processor
sales and next generation semi-custom products. AMD expects non-GAAP gross
margin to be approximately 44 percent in the third quarter of 2020. Gross
margin is expected to increase year-over-year primarily driven by Ryzen and
EPYC processor sales.

------
mpfundstein
last weekend, AMD stock prize rose by 25%. completely saving my portfolio...
:p

anyone any idea why? are they finally attacking Nvidia on the ML front? (one
can hope)

~~~
boojums
I would guess that was in part driven by Intel announcing the delay of 7nm
products to 2023.

~~~
sushshshsh
This, but more precisely, people buying AMD stock while assuming that AMD will
realize a higher profit and deliver more value to investors as a result of it
being able to win some of Intel's customers, who are leaving because of the
delays and issues Intel is having in fulfilling customers' computing needs :)

